# MAkinon and Marexar zoom lenses



## aghaleb (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello,
I had an offer to buy one Makinon and one Marexar zoom lenses. I've not heard of these brands. I could not find much helpful information on the web. Does any one have any information on these two brands that can help me decide?

Many thanks, Amr.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aghaleb, stay away from any of the two. If you want quality then you will have to pay a little more. Just my $0.02 here...


----------

